# Hardest time Leash Training.



## Black N Tan (Sep 16, 2008)

Usually, using a leash was natural for all of my past dogs, I have never had a problem with it. Guinness is the smartest dog that I have ever had, he learns everything so easily, I have never had a dog easier to train. The only thing that is a problem is having him walk with a leash, it is pure torture for both of us. I have tried so many different things. I try to get him to walk by giving him treats if he does it successfully. He won't budge for anything, he just flails around like he is crazy. When I pull him he chokes every step, and I don't want to hurt him. I have never had this hard of a time with a leash. Any advice is greatly appreciated, I have no idea what to do from here. Thank you, and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Have you tried putting the leash on him in the house and just letting him drag it around?


----------



## Black N Tan (Sep 16, 2008)

No, I will try that and keep you updated. Thank you, I hope it works.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

You can also tether a light leash to your waist while you're moving about the house. Your pup will soon learn that there's no point fighting it, it's there, it's not going away, but you move around so he'd do well to watch you and stick close to you.







Lots of people have success with this method. I would just let him drag the leash around first as Lauri suggested. He needs to learn that the leash is not out to get him. Make sure it's a leash you don't mind gets chewed.


----------



## Black N Tan (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I will be trying those out.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old is your dog?? i got my dog at 9 weeks old and he was rarely on a leash. i'm not saying this is right. we were always in the woods so i didn't need a leash. if we were walking in the city i used a leash. my boy never fought the leash when i used one. my dog is 17 months old and we just started to teach him to heel on lead. off the leash he walks beside you with no problem. when my GF and i are walking together he walks between us. this is all off of the leash. on the leash he wants to walk in front of you. he doesn't really pull on the leash but he's at the end of it. his leash training is coming along. when we first started leash training he wanted to bite the leash. i simply took the leash out of his mouth and said "no leash". he eventually stopped biting the leash.

if i were getting my dog use to the leash i probably would put the leash on him and let him were it around the house. i would only do this for short periods of time. i would do it 4 or 5 times a day. becarefull when the leash is on in the house or any where if the dog is dragging it around. you don't want it to get caught on anything.


----------



## Black N Tan (Sep 16, 2008)

My GS is the same way, he follows me everywhere in the woods, I live out in the country, but the leash is **** for him. I just want him to get used to it because of leash laws out at dog parks or other places in the city. I flip flop live in Tampa and in NC, so he needs a leash for Tampa. He will be 3 months old in a couple of days.


----------



## Black N Tan (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok, so far so good. He isn't freaking out that much about walking around the house with a leash on. When I grab the leash is when he freaks out. I will let him settle some tomorrow too.


----------



## Black N Tan (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys, he is doing way better with the leash.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Glad to hear he's progressing!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Good work!


----------

